# My Place Bet Trading System



## racecapper (29 April 2011)

I think my PLACE BET trading system is very worthwhile in terms of ROI and worthwhile having a look at.

I will post up all of the trades as I find them by the form analysis I do for the races in the UK & Australia.

They follow a set staking sequence that always maximises the profit made off each sequence so that means I will also include the bet sizes next to each trade.

From the start of a new set of sequences it generally takes 20-30 trades to hit consistent positive ROI that sees your trading bank infront of where it started and consistently rising on a 20-30 trade basis.


----------



## racecapper (29 April 2011)

Saturday - Australia

Caulfield R5 No2 Barangaroo - 2 unit place bet @ 3.15 (fixed odds Qtab)
Caulfield R6 No10 Boom 'N' Zoom - 1 unit place bet @ 3.35 (fixed odds Qtab)


----------



## racecapper (29 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Seymour R4 No1 Ingleby - 1 unit place bet @ (final available odds not known yet)


----------



## racecapper (29 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Seymour R5 No1 Primal Instinct - 2 unit place bet @ (final available odds not known yet)


----------



## racecapper (29 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Seymour R7 No5 Lopov - 1 unit place bet @ (final available odds not known yet)


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Seymour R8 No12 Madam Redoute - 2 unit place bet @ (final available odds not known yet)


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Hawkesbury R2 No9 Debelle - 2 unit place bet @ (2.20 fixed odds place on Qtab)


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Hawkesbury R3 No8 Glintz - 1 unit place bet @ (2.40 fixed odds place on Qtab)


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2011)

Good Luck - I think you will need it. You have started a very difficult business. IMO it is much harder to establish and maintain a positive edge betting on horses/dogs/trots than trading financial instruments. My experience is that any edge you think you have will either not exist or be too small to profit from. 

The skills required to make this work are similar to a proper trading business. I hope your selection strategy is robust (across all distances and track conditions) and the positive edge has been established by either back-testing or forward testing. Your edge should be present using flat stakes and not using a Martingale type (increasing bet sizes after losses) staking method. I hope you understand and prepared for the effects of variance (losing sequences) both financially and psychologically. 

Do you know your edge? 
What return are you expecting after 1000 bets?
Will you be able to offset the hidden cost of the TAB/bookie commission (~ 16%)?
Will the profits be able to pay for your costs and provide a decent wage for the work you must do?


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

Australia - Saturday

Seymour R4 No7 Muktashef - 1 unit place bet @ (4.00 fixed odds place on Qtab) 

Replaces Ingleby in this race earlier advised as a bet, now scratched.


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

from 3 successful so far, 6.8 unit profit.

Will detail results as we go in an excel spreadsheet.

Ill answer all your questions in absolute detail Peter when I have 10 spare minutes, probably on Sunday evening, my reasoning, experience and methods used will prove worth of you I am sure.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2011)

> experience and methods used will prove worth of you I am sure.




As would the experience and methods used by Pete and a few here.

Trading over Systematic gambling for me because.

(1) I rarely lose all my bet (haven't yet in 17 yrs)
(2) If I dont like the way my horse is performing I can get out of the bet *DURING* the race. 
(3) If I like the way my horse is performing I can increase my bet *DURING* the race.
(4) I dont have to worry about weights/trainers/jockeys or track conditions.
(5) I can self adjust my returns by adjusting risk and position size.
(6) I'm backing a one horse race.


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

UK - Saturday

Newmarket 3.10 No11 Roderic O'Connor- 1 unit place bet @ (2.70 place on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

UK - Saturday

Goodwood 3.30 - No3 Very Good Day 1 unit place bet @ (3.40 place on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (30 April 2011)

UK - Saturday

Newmarket 4.20 - No1 Forjatt 3 unit place bet @ (3.20 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (2 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Kempton 2.00 - No7 Majestic Bright 4 unit place bet @ (3.30 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (2 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Beverley 2.20- No5 Tight Lipped 5 unit place bet @ (2.80 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (2 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Windsor 2.25 - No4 Rich & Reckless 6 unit place bet @ (3.70 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (2 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Kempton 2.30 - No4 Otto The Great 4 unit place bet @ (2.70 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (2 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Beverley 2.50 - No8 Sea Flower 6 unit place bet @ (4.50 place odds on Betfair)


----------



## racecapper (3 May 2011)

UK - Monday

Curragh 3.20 - No6 Claiomh Solais 8 unit place bet @ (4.20 place odds on Betfair)


----------

